# launching in the surf video.. how not to



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

saw this on the Pierfishing forum thought it was worth sharing






:blink:


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Makes me want to get a kayak and head down to the beach!! Anyone want to let me borrow theirs?? LOL


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I haven't fished the gulf in my kayak yet but i'm pretty sure it would look something like that video...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

This video reminds me of my dad whenever I take him out in the Gulf. He gets in the kayak way too soon and always gets swamped! haha He never listens to anything I teach him.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ouch...on days like that I think I would slip over to the bay and skip the surf launch.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know alot about launching in the gulf but I do know that you need to pick you location and time it between sets.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

PAWG my pops is just as stubborn


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

all in the timing.....then paddle like hell.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

W i l s o n !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pete I need to get with you sometime so you can put me on a king! Once I can peddle again ill get in touch with you if your up for the challenge haha


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

dude i could of made it out threw that in my pa paddling it!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

and standing

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. If he would of just started paddling he might of been okay, but probably not. Fail!!!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Pete I need to get with you sometime so you can put me on a king! Once I can peddle again ill get in touch with you if your up for the challenge haha


Whenever you are ready bro.... all about surf report.:thumbsup:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I feel alot better about my wipe out. Not nearly that bad!!!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Man, I glad we don't have a shore break like that!!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

All I know about kayaking is I see them at Academy sports. That was funny and painful to watch. Wouldn't you want to find a rip current to go into instead of hitting the surf head on?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I was surprised that he didn't flip the first time, that he only fell off.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

ouch!!!


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

I cringed.


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I would rather that happen like in the video. Then happen offshore!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Almost seemed like he was doing it on purpose.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh man, I can't help but laugh.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah every time i see that video I
laugh!


----------

